# My dog pooped in my car, cleaning suggestions?



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

So yeah my dog had an accident in may car. I usually take him to the gym with me at night so we can go jog afterwards. when i came out of the gym tonight there was an awful stench in my car and I found a pile of his poop on the back seat. I guess he must have ate something cause I let him out of the car and he soon puked.

The seats are leather and I cleaned it up with some paper and cleaning solution from the gym but obviously it still stinks. I really don't want the heat to bake it in tomorrow so I'm wondering if there's any household cleaners I can use tonight.

He's never really had any accidents inside before so I don't have any of that special pet cleaner stuff on hand. Any suggestions on what I can use? Thanks


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe some vinegar and water or baking soda would be ok on leather, but not sure. The best plan is to not leave him in the car while you're working out at the gym, especially during summer months.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the response, i'll try that. I'm not really worried about the seat anyways, just want to get rid of the smell 

As for leaving him in the car, of course i wouldn't leave him in there if it was too hot or cold but is it generally a bad idea even in pleasant temperatures? He seems to really enjoy going on walks in other neighborhoods so i always thought it was a win win situation.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I know in some areas it is against the law to leave a dog in the car (I looked up the laws and it doesn't appear that Colorado has one). I would worry not only about the dog in the heat but also soemone trying to steal my dog, my dog getting into something, etc.

As far as getting the smell out, have you tried some febreeze in the car? I know it wouldn't get the smell out of the leather completely, but it may get it out of the air.

Also, I found this tip for cleaning leather: For stubborn stains, try mixing equal parts lemon juice and cream of tartar and rub the paste into the spot—just make sure to test it on an inconspicuous place first.

Maybe the lemon juice would help with the smell.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

zhaor said:


> Thanks for the response, i'll try that. I'm not really worried about the seat anyways, just want to get rid of the smell
> 
> As for leaving him in the car, of course i wouldn't leave him in there if it was too hot or cold but is it generally a bad idea even in pleasant temperatures? He seems to really enjoy going on walks in other neighborhoods so i always thought it was a win win situation.


Leaving him alone in the car may well cause him stress/anxiety (and that alone can result in . . .poop). Safety first. I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving my dogs in the car while I spent time working out at the gym (or grocery shopping, etc.). The dogs would probably be fine, BUT, there are people out there who steal, who torment, well, the list goes on. Just don't want to subject my crew to any negative consequences.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Bones did this once. I made the mistake of thinking he needed a full load to take him to the vet to have a fecal done. Needless to say after the probing he let it loose on the drive home. I had him on a towel but he had a HUGE pile  I spent an entire day cleaning out the back seat area. Only thing that worked was baking soda but it left white splotches on the seat. Oh well- good thing about driving your grandmother's old car.


----------



## EarthMonkey (Nov 14, 2009)

You probably want to use an cleanser like nature's miracle which permanently gets rid of the smell.


----------

